# 5 Second films



## lilEmber (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saqO_ZqX6uY

Meeeeeeps!!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

Reminds me of the burst stories I used to do... entire "books", compressed into a single paragraph.  And, well, when you compress things, they tend to get amusingly twisted.  At least I thought they were funny, anyway.........   >.<


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

Nineteen Eighty-Four in 5 seconds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3nEqqQWvpc


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know what I just saw... nevertheless I lol'd.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 14, 2010)

I had to watch that three times to get everything. The shooting spree reporter makes me smile.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 14, 2010)

ok :\


----------



## Bernad (Mar 14, 2010)

Shooting spree reporter was epic. lol


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2010)

And here I thought you meant these:  http://blip.tv/play/hIVVgczqUAI


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And here I thought you meant these:  http://blip.tv/play/hIVVgczqUAI



30 seconds of ads for a five second sound clip.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 14, 2010)

Harmony said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saqO_ZqX6uY
> 
> Meeeeeeps!!!


 
I'm pretty sure these guys were on Tosh.0... I love that show.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still trying to find the Five Second film (anyone who can point me in the right direction, feel free to do so) wherein a baby's encased in frozen carbonite.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 14, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> I'm pretty sure these guys were on Tosh.0... I love that show.



I love that show too but I don't really watch TV anymore, I should just find his stuff online. :3


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Nineteen Eighty-Four in 5 seconds
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3nEqqQWvpc


FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU....


----------

